# what mac quad do you like best?



## zwfan (May 5, 2006)

for me, i love thunder eyes from Catherine Deneuve's collection best, though i only have 4 quad to compare :spy: *lol* What are you guys' opinions?  i do want to spend more money on quad 8)


----------



## Juneplum (May 5, 2006)

4 me that would have to be:

liza pm
thunder eyes
denim dish 2
summerwear
flowering
diana ross 1 & 2

those are my faves


----------



## toby1 (May 5, 2006)

I'm still a fan of the Tempt Me quad


----------



## ninabruja (May 5, 2006)

i really love bourdoir hues


----------



## a914butterfly (May 5, 2006)

liza pm and boudour hues and sweetie cakes


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

Boudoir Hues I think. The colours are so pretty!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 5, 2006)

I really like Free to Be (the underdog!) from Naturally Eccentric...
also, the Orange & Gold one from the Diana collection (which I am so kicking myself for selling!!!) argh.


----------



## cloverette (May 5, 2006)

* tempt me quad
* thunder quad


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 5, 2006)

Boudoir Hues bacause the colors are really soft and girly.


----------



## Isis (May 5, 2006)

I think I most love my Flutterfly & Flowering quads.


----------



## litlaur (May 5, 2006)

Inventive Eyes...I should have bought a back up


----------



## Isis (May 5, 2006)

OT: litlaur, I love your Douglas Adams quote! It makes me laugh everytime I see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope The Restaraunt at the End of The Universe comes out as a movie, or any of the others really. I love D.A.'s books!


----------



## ledonatella (May 5, 2006)

Thunder Eyes, Tempt Me, Sweet Tea, and Sweetie Cakes


----------



## Clada (May 5, 2006)

Tease Me
Boudoir Hues
Inventive Eyes


----------



## Glow (May 5, 2006)

Sweetie Cake!
I love the pink and the purple.


----------



## christyxjane (May 5, 2006)

Inventive eyes!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_I'm still a fan of the Tempt Me quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me, too.


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2006)

Inventive & Sweetiecake for me!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 5, 2006)

Denim Dish 2


----------



## YOOTOPiA (May 5, 2006)

inventive hands down my fav =)


----------



## joytheobscure (May 5, 2006)

Inventive eyes and the brown/orange diana ross one.. other than that I've swapped a lot of quads off, for some reason they never get used.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (May 5, 2006)

sweetie cakes...


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 5, 2006)

#1 Thunder Eyes
#2 Inventive Eyes


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 6, 2006)

Liza PM
Thunder Eyes


----------



## arbonnechick (May 6, 2006)

Thunder Eyes. I always get tons of compliments when I wear those colors.


----------



## Chloe2277 (May 6, 2006)

Inventive Eyes and Tempt Me


----------



## Schoko-Addict (May 6, 2006)

I do own:

Tease Me
Chromezone3
Thunder Eyes
Inventive Eyes

I love Thunder Eyes and Inventive Eyes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





maybe I can soon add Flowering (from eBay) and Sweetie Cakes (when it'll be available in Germany)


----------



## mellimello (May 6, 2006)

Thunder & Beau Quads.

I'm sad I got rid of my Beau Quad :[


----------



## Glitziegal (May 8, 2006)

Ooh my faves would be

Liza PM
Free to Be
Inventive Eyes
Flowering
Beau 4


----------



## syrene78 (May 9, 2006)

Boudoir Hues, Flowering, Summer Wear, Sweatie Cake, Liza Pm and Tease Me.


----------



## 2_pink (May 9, 2006)

Free To Be & Sweetie Cake....maybe i can add Summerwear once i get it =)


----------



## Leslie_B (May 9, 2006)

Sweetie Cakes and Inventive Eyes. Demi-Sweet and Twillery are pretty much my life-long lovers.


----------



## gigiproductions (May 9, 2006)

*yay*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 
_#1 Thunder Eyes
#2 Inventive Eyes_

 
yes!
i most def agree those are my top 2


----------



## itsjustme25 (May 9, 2006)

Thunder Eyes!  I love the green side.


----------



## theraindrops (May 9, 2006)

Inventive from Naturally Eccentric.


----------



## KJam (May 11, 2006)

Liza PM


----------



## Eemaan (May 11, 2006)

thunder eyes- its the only one where i love ALL the colours


----------



## MizMac (May 11, 2006)

Color Scheme #1
Liza PM
Summerwear


----------



## aligirl (May 13, 2006)

Tempt Me is my all time favorite too



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_I'm still a fan of the Tempt Me quad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anatidaephobia (May 13, 2006)

Most definitely Diana Eyes 2, the one with Dancemix and Showstopper.  Cannot travel without it.


----------



## csuthetaphi (May 13, 2006)

My faves are the Thunder Quad and the Sundressing Quad (thanks to a lovely Specktrette)!!!


----------



## XoXo (May 13, 2006)

sweetie cakes


----------



## Brianne (May 13, 2006)

Thunder Eyes - the only one I own and I love it.


----------



## MACGoddess (May 13, 2006)

I'm starting to really love the Thunder Quad from Catherine D...  

Other than that, my list is this:

Sweetie Cakes 
Thunder Quad
Liza PM


----------



## HeartOfSilver (May 14, 2006)

Diana eyes 1 and 2 are my favs. I can use both for all kinds of fantastic looks, and I always get complimented when I do.

Though this thread reminded me to try out my new Inventive Eyes quad soon.


----------



## rouquinne (May 14, 2006)

Liza AM

but i'm old and conservative!


----------



## jinsy (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_Liza AM

but i'm old and conservative!




_

 
Heh. Count me in! I managed to sample a few, and I liked these:

Liza AM
Diana 1 (? - the one with Soulsong)

Inventive's Twillery didn't really show on me, and White Wheat's too frosty to me. The purple in Beau didn't work for me. Thunder's Thunder also didn't show up much on my lids. Purples don't always work for me


----------



## koolmnbv (May 15, 2006)

I really like summerwear and I LOVE chromezone 2 and 3


----------



## Ambi (May 15, 2006)

I feel like in every quad there's two awesome colors that I really like and then there's 2 blah ones that I don't ever use, so it's hard to say what is my favourite... But I'll go with Inventive Eyes :]


----------



## vicuna1 (May 15, 2006)

Both Laze and Thunder because they work perfectly together, and Tempt Me. You can do no wrong when you travel with those three.


----------



## MissFortune (May 15, 2006)

Inventive Eyes


----------

